# modern physical metallurgy and materials engineering.pdf



## هانى شرف الدين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب modern physical metallurgy and materials engineering.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/6123755...metallurgy_and_materials_engineering.html?s=1​


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metalislam (8 يناير 2008)

الكتاب غير موجود على هذا الرابط


----------



## aircraft (12 يناير 2008)

الكتاب غير موجود على هذا الرابط وشكرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## عبد الرحمن الموحد (6 مايو 2014)

غير موجود @!!


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (25 يونيو 2014)

الملف غير موجود 

اتمنى منك اخ هاني ان تعيد رفع الكتاب

و شكرا لجهودك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (22 يوليو 2014)

رابط جديد مباشر

http://metalurgimitun.files.wordpre...cal-metallurgy-and-materials-engineering1.pdf


----------

